# Movies with esoteric themes



## • RM (Oct 28, 2018)

I'd say Dr strange.


----------



## Elexir (Oct 28, 2018)

Might be a bit wierd in some peoples eyes but:

Ninth gate is a classic.

2001: a space odyssey.

The truman show.

Total recall.

Apocalypse now.

Pans labyrinth.


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 28, 2018)

Elexir said:


> Might be a bit wierd in some peoples eyes but:
> 
> Ninth gate is a classic.
> 
> ...


2001 and Apocalypse are easily in my top 25 favs all time. Truman Show is cool too.


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 28, 2018)

Elexir said:


> 2001: a space odyssey.



“How did you know it to be a pod bay door?”
“By finding resistance then gaining access.”
“How gained you access?”
“By asking Hal to open the pod bay doors. Please.”


----------



## David612 (Oct 29, 2018)

Bit obvious but I just rewatched the first Matrix


----------



## MasonicHermit (Oct 29, 2018)

Elexir said:


> Might be a bit wierd in some peoples eyes but:
> 
> Ninth gate is a classic.
> 
> ...


Yes I like The Ninth Gate. Very good movie!

Sent from my LG-M153 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 29, 2018)

Brother JC said:


> “How did you know it to be a pod bay door?”
> “By finding resistance then gaining access.”
> “How gained you access?”
> “By asking Hal to open the pod bay doors. Please.”


HA-L....how can we spin the L in HAL?


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 29, 2018)

Vanilla Sky.
What Dreams May Come.
Jacobs Ladder.
Frankenstein and all movies that follow it.


----------



## Lightlife (Oct 30, 2018)

Even HAL had an allusion -- add one letter: HAL = IBM.


----------



## Winter (Oct 30, 2018)

I love movies and TV shows with an esoteric or supernatural theme to them. 

Constantine (TV show and movie)
Supernatural
Grimm
Dresden Files (books are way better)

I'm very much looking forward to the upcoming adaptation of Good Omens. And has anyone mention The Man Who Would be King yet?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hanzosbm (Oct 30, 2018)

If we're tossing TV shows into it, Sleepy Hallow was full of occult (esoteric might be a stretch) content, including a LOT of stuff about Masons.


----------



## Winter (Oct 30, 2018)

hanzosbm said:


> If we're tossing TV shows into it, Sleepy Hallow was full of occult (esoteric might be a stretch) content, including a LOT of stuff about Masons.


That's right. Forgot about that one. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy_ (Nov 1, 2018)

The Holy Mountain, Alejandro Jodorowsky, 1973.
El Topo, Alejandro Jodorowsky, 1970.
Bom yeoreum gaeul gyeoul geurigo bom (or Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter... and Spring), Ki-duk Kim, 2003.
Youth Without Youth, Francis Ford Coppola, 2007. 
The Fountain, Darren Aronofsky, 2014.
As Above, So Below, John Erick Dowdle, 2014.


----------



## CLewey44 (Nov 1, 2018)

Roy_ said:


> The Holy Mountain, Alejandro Jodorowsky, 1973.
> El Topo, Alejandro Jodorowsky, 1970.
> Bom yeoreum gaeul gyeoul geurigo bom (or Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter... and Spring), Ki-duk Kim, 2003.
> Youth Without Youth, Francis Ford Coppola, 2007.
> ...


I've seen El Topo, but it has been awhile and when i was "less attuned".


----------



## • RM (Nov 2, 2018)

The shining


----------



## • RM (Nov 2, 2018)

Dark city


----------



## CLewey44 (Nov 2, 2018)

• RM said:


> The shining


Oh for sure


----------



## Hancock (Nov 7, 2018)

Pi.


----------



## hanzosbm (Nov 7, 2018)

Hancock said:


> Pi.


One of my favorite movies.  Although, I have to set some time aside to "recover" after watching it.


----------



## David612 (Nov 17, 2018)

Just watched the new Queen movie “bohemian rhapsody” and there’s a Masonic ring in one of the roadies in the opening sequence-
Not sure why as it’s just kind of there...


----------



## Pointwithinacircle3 (Nov 17, 2018)

I can do a nice fifteen minute talk on spiritual growth in the movie “Groundhog Day”.


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 17, 2018)

David612 said:


> Just watched the new Queen movie “bohemian rhapsody” and there’s a Masonic ring in one of the roadies in the opening sequence-
> Not sure why as it’s just kind of there...



I missed that! Now I have to go see it again...


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 18, 2018)

• RM said:


> The shining


Loved the original....the re-make, not so much.


----------



## Winter (Nov 18, 2018)

The Man Who Would Be King (1975).  One of my favorite classic movies.  Should be required viewing for Masons!


----------



## CLewey44 (Nov 18, 2018)

Winter said:


> The Man Who Would Be King (1975).  One of my favorite classic movies.  Should be required viewing for Masons!


Sean Connery, right? Is it about the KT?


----------



## Winter (Nov 18, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> Sean Connery, right? Is it about the KT?



Sean Connery and Michael Caine. But not Templars.  If you haven't seen it, I won't ruin it for you.  

"Based on a short story by Rudyard Kipling, this adventure film follows the exploits of Peachy Carnehan (Michael Caine) and Danny Dravot (Sean Connery), English military officers stationed in India. Tired of life as soldiers, the two travel to the isolated land of Kafiristan, where they are ultimately embraced by the people and revered as rulers. After a series of misunderstandings, the natives come to believe that Dravot is a god, but he and Carnehan can't keep up their deception forever.


----------



## CLewey44 (Nov 18, 2018)

Winter said:


> Sean Connery and Michael Caine. But not Templars.  If you haven't seen it, I won't ruin it for you.
> 
> "Based on a short story by Rudyard Kipling, this adventure film follows the exploits of Peachy Carnehan (Michael Caine) and Danny Dravot (Sean Connery), English military officers stationed in India. Tired of life as soldiers, the two travel to the isolated land of Kafiristan, where they are ultimately embraced by the people and revered as rulers. After a series of misunderstandings, the natives come to believe that Dravot is a god, but he and Carnehan can't keep up their deception forever.


Interesting. I've seen it around. May have to check that out.


----------



## • RM (Nov 18, 2018)

Inception


----------



## David612 (Nov 18, 2018)

Winter said:


> The Man Who Would Be King (1975).  One of my favorite classic movies.  Should be required viewing for Masons!


Terrific film.


----------



## hanzosbm (Nov 19, 2018)

Winter said:


> The Man Who Would Be King (1975).  One of my favorite classic movies.  Should be required viewing for Masons!


Southern California Research Lodge just devoted this month's entire issue to Rudyard Kipling and The Man Who Would Be King.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Nov 19, 2018)

David612 said:


> Just watched the new Queen movie “bohemian rhapsody” and there’s a Masonic ring in one of the roadies in the opening sequence-
> Not sure why as it’s just kind of there...





Brother JC said:


> I missed that! Now I have to go see it again...



Seems logical....Live Aid was in London.
I didn't think is way out of place at all.


----------



## David612 (Nov 20, 2018)

Thomas Stright said:


> Seems logical....Live Aid was in London.
> I didn't think is way out of place at all.



It wasn’t relevant to the movie in the slightest and logos aren’t ever just in the background of movies- they are deliberate.
being in London I’m not sure explains it as we don’t know anything about the hand it was on, to assume they are a London local given the lineup and spectacal this was ment to be may be erroneous- however that’s just speculation.
Why add the ring?
I assume there is a story there


----------



## Mike Martin (Nov 20, 2018)

Maybe the actor playing the "Roadie" is a Freemason?


----------



## CLewey44 (Nov 20, 2018)

Wife and daughter saw Bohemian Rhapsody and loved it...heres one for the conspiracy theorists; Bohemian Grove... (queue Twilight Zone music)


----------



## Elexir (Nov 20, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> Wife and daughter saw Bohemian Rhapsody and loves it...heres one for the conspiracy theorists; Bohemian Grove... (queue Twilight Zone music)



Cremation of care


----------



## hanzosbm (Dec 6, 2018)

Can't believe that I forgot Stigmata


----------



## • RM (Dec 9, 2018)

Apocalypse now


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 9, 2018)

• RM said:


> Apocalypse now


Fantastic movie!


----------



## CLewey44 (Dec 9, 2018)

• RM said:


> Apocalypse now


Haven't seen it in a while, may have to run it back. Can't recall any Masonic themes. It'd probably be pretty deep I'd imagine.


----------



## Elexir (Dec 9, 2018)

To understand Apocalypse now its good to read "Heart of darkness" wich was inspiration.
Not that masonic but highly psyholigical.


----------



## CLewey44 (Dec 9, 2018)

So I'm walking by the tv yesterday and my son was watching He-Man, I look for a second and this pops up:






Had to show this, two of them are quite Masonic, maybe all four are and I'm not versed enough. This happens all the time.


----------



## Elexir (Dec 9, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> So I'm walking by the tv yesterday and my son was watching He-Man, I look for a second and this pops up:
> 
> View attachment 6384
> 
> Had to show this, two of them are quite Masonic, maybe all four are and I'm not versed enough. This happens all the time.



Atleast one of them is older then freemasonry and is often found in old churches.


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 9, 2018)

I’m guessing your first choice would be the all-seeing eye? Here is where we need to separate “masonic” from “used by masons.”
The eye in question was in use in religious art for centuries before the first grand lodge was formed. It references Deity’s omnipresence as well as the Christian Trinity. Just one more symbol masons appropriated along the way.
But it does make a good foil for every flavour of fiction.


----------



## CLewey44 (Dec 9, 2018)

Brother JC said:


> I’m guessing your first choice would be the all-seeing eye? Here is where we need to separate “masonic” from “used by masons.”
> The eye in question was in use in religious art for centuries before the first grand lodge was formed. It references Deity’s omnipresence as well as the Christian Trinity. Just one more symbol masons appropriated along the way.
> But it does make a good foil for every flavour of fiction.



For sure but in modern context it's typically less of a religious symbol than Masonic. It's on some aprons, tracing boards etc. The cross and similarly the Ankh came way before Christian symbolism but very few people see one today and think Ancient Egyptian Religions.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 9, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> For sure but in modern context it's typically less of a religious symbol than Masonic. It's on some aprons, tracing boards etc.


Have to agree!


----------



## • RM (Dec 11, 2018)

33 and beyond


----------



## • RM (Jan 15, 2019)

the holy mountain


----------

